# Need clarification on PE1.1



## suman saha (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello, Can someone enlighten me on the below competency element of professional engineer?

PE1.1 Comprehensive, theory based understanding of
the underpinning natural and physical sciences and the
engineering fundamentals applicable to the engineering
discipline.

Explanation: Engages with the engineering discipline at a
phenomenological level, applying sciences and
engineering fundamentals to systematic investigation,
interpretation, analysis and innovative solution
of complex problems and broader aspects of
engineering practice.

How to explain this one? Is it sufficient to say that I have applied basics of engineering in several positions? Or do I have to explain how I applied basics of engineering in detail ?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Its about your education. Describe wich related subjects you had in your institution, like physics, mathematics etc and give example how you are using it on your work.


----------



## suman saha (Jun 25, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Its about your education. Describe wich related subjects you had in your institution, like physics, mathematics etc and give example how you are using it on your work.


 Hi, I am writing all my CDRs based on my working projects. In that case how can I prepare PE 1.1?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

CDR is not only about work. Read the question - "theory-based". So tell them which theory knowledge you have and how apply them in work. 
You should show that you have strong theory base + work experience.
Whole first part of summary statement is about your theory knowledge and how you apply it in differenr aspects of your work.
Example: knowledge of such engineering disciplines as...(for civil eng that could be structural analysis, design of structure, civil engineering etc. Refer to your academic transcripts) which allows to complete following tasks...(for civil eng tgat could be designing retaining wall. You give exapmle from your experience)


----------

